# Charnwood 815 lathe



## efitz (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi all,

I had to return the lathe I borrowed from a friend so I'm thinking of buying the Charnwood 815 lathe - see following website for details:
http://www.charnwood.net/ProductDesc.jsp?cat=18&stockref=W815

It has VS but is M1, not M2. Price within my range though. Anyone got any advice?

Thanks in advance,

Eamonn.


----------



## alphageek (Aug 7, 2010)

Unless you have no option, the mt1 and the 3/4 spindle size would scare me off... you're going to have tough time finding anything to fit (mandrels, etc).


----------



## KenBrasier (Aug 7, 2010)

alphageek said:


> Unless you have no option, the mt1 and the 3/4 spindle size would scare me off... you're going to have tough time finding anything to fit (mandrels, etc).


 
I agrre with this.  At some point you will wish you hadf the 1" x 8 spindle and #2MT, IMHO.


----------



## jskeen (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok, I agree, 1x8 and mt2 are better, but to be realistic, you can get almost everything I have seen or heard of used for pens in MT1, and 3/4x16, or you can use an adapter to 1x8 for the arbor.  You probably won't find them used for a song, but you can get them.  The only absolute limitation I know of is that if you want to use a collet chuck like a beall or a PSI, the adapter and the smaller mt opening behind it will severely limit the size of items that you can slide through the collet and secure for drilling and milling.  The adapter will also almost inevitably add some runnout to any accessory it is used with.  These do not absolutely preclude using them, just limit their application some.  

So, in the long run, IF you end up needing some of the accessories used for more advanced penmaking projects, you will probably spend more than it would cost you upfront to buy more commonly used lathe.  However, you can make plenty of pens in the meantime.  If the less expensive lathe means that you can start making (and hopefully selling) pens now rather than later, then go for it, hopefully you can make the cash for the more expensive accessories by selling some pens.  (that's the theory anyway)  

So, don't let the limitations of a smaller lathe keep you from getting started, Just make sure you understand them upfront and are willing to live with them longterm, cause it's REALLY expensive to buy all the stuff for the small lathe, and THEN decide you can't live without a bigger one (and all the new tooling all over again)  DAMHIKT!


----------



## marter1229 (Aug 7, 2010)

Isn't 1MT and 3/4" a standard overseas?

Terry


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Aug 7, 2010)

I have a MT1/ 3/4 and agree with the idea of rather having the MT2, however I have had no problem finding parts for turning. Most attachments you will need are available for both sizes is what I have found so far.


----------



## monophoto (Aug 7, 2010)

Other than the bright blue color, this looks remarkably like the ShopFox W1704 that I bought a few months ago.  

My experience has been positive.  The spindle diameter and morse taper have not been a problem in finding the accessories that I have needed, and the lathe has proved to be well up to the needs of making pens, bottle stoppers and small tool handles.

Based on my experience, I would raise two concerns.

1.  There is no handwheel on the spindle.  There are times when you want to rotate the workpiece slowly by hand (eg, while sanding or inspecting the piece), and having a handwheel would be more convenient than having to grasp the spindle itself.

2.  I find myself starting to think in terms of bowls and other larger turning projects for which a mini-lathe is not suitable.


----------



## Freethinker (Aug 7, 2010)

For about the same money --excluding shipping costs-- you can move up to something like this--

http://toolsandmore.us/shop-fox-w1752-wood-lathe.aspx

I think you'll always wish you'd gone bigger and spent a few more bucks if you go with the small MT1 lathe.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm not sure you can find a Shop Fox dealer in the UK, but there should be something  else that has an MT-2 taper though and a 1 in 8 spindle thread. maybe one like this http://www.diytools.co.uk/diy/Main/...-dmt450-woodturning-lathe.asp?iCategoryID1=77


----------



## efitz (Aug 7, 2010)

Freethinker said:


> For about the same money --excluding shipping costs-- you can move up to something like this--
> 
> http://toolsandmore.us/shop-fox-w1752-wood-lathe.aspx
> 
> I think you'll always wish you'd gone bigger and spent a few more bucks if you go with the small MT1 lathe.




I have to think about the extra cost of a transformer to take down the 240v to 110v. Looks good though.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 7, 2010)

efitz said:


> I have to think about the extra cost of a transformer to take down the 240v to 110v. Looks good though.



Another thing to consider is the shopfox is designed to operate on 60 hertz and I believe you are on 50 hertz in the UK and nearly all of Europe it's rated at 110 V 60 HZ.


----------



## efitz (Aug 10, 2010)

Just been emailed by the salesman and told that if I go ahead and buy the 815, they will allow me to trade it in against upgrading to a bigger lathe at a later stage. So I'm off to the shop on Saturday - my next day off. I can also get a chuck and a MT2 adaptor.

Happy days.

Thanks all for the well received advice.

Eamonn.


----------



## efitz (Aug 13, 2010)

*Just added a link to charnwood.net*

Here is the site I've been looking at - they sent me out a brochure very quickly:

http://www.penturners.org/links/showlink.php?l=157


Eamonn


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Small lathe*



efitz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had to return the lathe I borrowed from a friend so I'm thinking of buying the Charnwood 815 lathe - see following website for details:
> http://www.charnwood.net/ProductDesc.jsp?cat=18&stockref=W815
> ...


 
It you are aiming at turning pens...I have a small Mt #1 and it is just fine.  If I need to go bigger, I'll just sell this one and go bigger.  For most pens it's all you need and there is no problem finding a mandrel.  If you want to TBC you can get most of what you need.  The only thing you might find a little hard to manage is drilling blanks on it, there you might want something hard to get for a small lathe, but I haven't tried that yet.


----------

